# Power outage pool state UNAVAIL



## poohbear (Jan 14, 2013)

Had a power outage and the pool is no more. All the drives say cannot open but they are there. Can anyone help with getting this back online?

Build: FreeNAS-8.2.0-RELEASE-p1-x64 (r11950)

```
zpool status
  pool: lun0
 state: UNAVAIL
status: One or more devices could not be opened.  There are insufficient
	replicas for the pool to continue functioning.
action: Attach the missing device and online it using 'zpool online'.
   see: [url]http://www.sun.com/msg/ZFS-8000-3C[/url]
 scrub: none requested
config:

	NAME                       STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
	lun0                       UNAVAIL      0     0     0  insufficient replicas
	  raidz1                   UNAVAIL      0     0     0  insufficient replicas
	    replacing              UNAVAIL      0     0     0  insufficient replicas
	      1106485570164544559  OFFLINE      0     0     0  was /dev/ada0/old
	      ada0                 UNAVAIL      0     0     0  cannot open
	    ada0                   UNAVAIL      0     0     0  cannot open
	    ada1                   UNAVAIL      0     0     0  cannot open
	    ada2                   UNAVAIL      0     0     0  cannot open

ls -l /dev/ad*
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  92 Jan 14 14:16 /dev/ada0
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 102 Jan 14 14:16 /dev/ada0p1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 103 Jan 14 14:16 /dev/ada0p2
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  93 Jan 14 14:16 /dev/ada1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 104 Jan 14 14:16 /dev/ada1p1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 105 Jan 14 14:16 /dev/ada1p2
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  94 Jan 14 14:16 /dev/ada2
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 106 Jan 14 14:16 /dev/ada2p1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 107 Jan 14 14:16 /dev/ada2p2
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  95 Jan 14 14:16 /dev/ada3
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 108 Jan 14 14:16 /dev/ada3p1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 109 Jan 14 14:16 /dev/ada3p2

zdb -l /dev/ada0
--------------------------------------------
LABEL 0
--------------------------------------------
failed to unpack label 0
--------------------------------------------
LABEL 1
--------------------------------------------
failed to unpack label 1
--------------------------------------------
LABEL 2
--------------------------------------------
failed to unpack label 2
--------------------------------------------
LABEL 3
--------------------------------------------
failed to unpack label 3

camcontrol devlist
<WDC WD20EARX-07PASB0 51.0AB51>    at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (pass0,ada0)
<WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0 50.0AB50>    at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (pass1,ada1)
<WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0 50.0AB50>    at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (pass2,ada2)
<WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0 50.0AB50>    at scbus3 target 0 lun 0 (pass3,ada3)
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2013)

[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | *FreeNAS* | NAS4Free | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | kFreeBSD[/thread]

NB. FreeBSD 8.2 has been end-of-life since July 2012.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 15, 2013)

sorry registered/asked question on the wrong forum.


----------



## Sebulon (Jan 15, 2013)

@poohbear

No, itÂ´s not like that. ItÂ´s just that "we" might not be as familiar with all of the specific internals of the FreeNAS system itself, since this is a FreeBSD forum. ThatÂ´s why everyone asking should be aware of that. Aside from that, FreeNAS is basically FreeBSD, with a fancy GUI ontop.

What I find interesting(and troubling) is that your status screen shows the devices raw (ada0, ada1), while the dev-list shows partitions created from them (ada0p1,p2). That, I find strange. How would ZFS "forget" that it should be using the partitions, instead of the raw, whole device?! That sounds more general ZFS than something that is specific to FreeNAS.

Maybe someone here has been in a similar situation? I would also suggest searching through mail-threads for occurences of this type.

/Sebulon


----------



## usdmatt (Jan 15, 2013)

The first thing I would try is to boot up off a recent livecd (9.1/8.3) and see what a zpool import finds.

I don't trust output like the above where it's pulling the config from the cache file and telling you none of the disks are available.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 17, 2013)

Booted using a 9.1 livecd imported the pool was able to see all my data, exported the pool booted off a fresh flash drive using freenas 8.3 used auto import pool from gui everything back to normal. Thanks everyone! I think it's time to ditch the gui


----------

